# FAST HELP PLEASE! 01 pathfinder 3.5v6 5th cylinder location



## subywrxdude (Feb 28, 2006)

Okay, so im changing the ignition coil on my gf 2001 nissan pathfinder 3.5le tomorrow, where is the fifth cylinder if i were to look facing the engine (front of body touching the front bumper) will it be on my right or left hand side, how many cylinder i should count up. thanks for the help!


----------



## smassey321 (May 27, 2005)

5 is the back one on the pass side.

the front is 1 on the pass and 2 on drivers side
the middle is 3 on the pass and 4 on the drivers
the back is 5 on the pass and 6 on thd drivers


----------

